# zucchini bread



## fanci (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, I made some zucchini bread recently.  It was a good breakfast bread as it went well with coffee in the morning, ha!  I learned from 'Americas test kitchens' to wring out all the zucchini juice so the bread won't come out heavy.  It was a good and delicious test. 













zucchini Brd.JPG



__ fanci
__ Feb 9, 2016


















zucchini bread.JPG



__ fanci
__ Feb 9, 2016


----------



## tropics (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks good form here

Richie


----------



## fanci (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks, Richie!


----------

